# Does anyone agree with PETA?



## Nanobitz

I am pretty outraged with PETA right now, and was just wondering if anyone here actually supports them?

If you dont list why please. I am trying to figure out why they are being so immature about some thing.

-Heather and Gracie(my hedgie)


----------



## jinglesharks

Not at all. Unfortunately I've been so irritated by them over the years that I don't have any current information to support my... lack of support, but I have never found them to give animal rights activists a good name. They just make us look crazy, really. People see the antics Peta people pull off and decide all vegetarians are nuts. They're just too extreme. Obviously I'm all for animal rights and I'm a vegetarian, but I don't think my views should be forced down everyone's throats. Yes, animals should not be abused. But everyone having to be a vegetarian? I'm not so sure that's necessary. I just think it's all very sad. Something like Peta SHOULD be something I feel comfortable supporting. I also remember seeing an ad by them years ago that I thought was quite sexist... they just seem like such a mess.


----------



## Jd In Van

Is sometimes an option? 

Sometimes I think PETA brings out information that needs to be heard and acknowledged but often isn't because it's ugly and gory and uncomfortable and reflexively people turn away from it. 

Sometimes I think the people at PETA are frusterated and go a little over board though in thier attempts to make people see what they don't want to. I can forgive this in most cases. 

Sometimes people involved with PETA though - either because they're blinded by thier fanatisism to the point of loosing sight of realistic goals, or because they utilize the cause to justify thier own relavence and gain publicity - do things that I think are ignorant, often more harmful to thier suposed goals then good and entirely unforgivable. Unfortunitely this group seems to be increasingly influencial in the orginization.


----------



## Nanobitz

jinglesharks said:


> Nanobitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty outraged with PETA right now, and was just wondering if anyone here actually supports them?
> 
> If you dont list why please. I am trying to figure out why they are being so immature about some thing.
> 
> -Heather and Gracie(my hedgie)
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Unfortunately I've been so irritated by them over the years that I don't have any current information to support my... lack of support, but I have never found them to give animal rights activists a good name. They just make us look crazy, really. People see the antics Peta people pull off and decide all vegetarians are nuts. They're just too extreme. Obviously I'm all for animal rights and I'm a vegetarian, but I don't think my views should be forced down everyone's throats. Yes, animals should not be abused. But everyone having to be a vegetarian? I'm not so sure that's necessary. I just think it's all very sad. Something like Peta SHOULD be something I feel comfortable supporting. I also remember seeing an ad by them years ago that I thought was quite sexist... they just seem like such a mess.
Click to expand...

Well here is my problem, I atually have many but im so furious with them right now I literally want to punch the wall. First of all I dog show, if you know what the AKC is the American Kennel Club. And dog shows are about having fun and maybe winning just like Guinea pig shows, rabbit shows, cat shows, etc. Well the PETA organization stands outside of dog show building and say "The AKC and KKK= BFF?" WTFFFFF!!!!! The AKC is a huge part of my life along with animals, and pets. They dont beilive in owning a pet either. They think all should be free.

I just couldnt imagine my Hedgehog, dogs, bird, or snakes living in the wild and probably being killed within an hour. I meen just because they think its right does not meen they should force it like you said.

They want to ban petsmart, they are trying to stop fishing, wich okay fishing is bad if you kill all the fish but if its just a hobby come on? You cant take someones family (pets) away along with their hobbies such as fishing and showing.

uggg

-Heather


----------



## jinglesharks

Jd In Van said:


> Is sometimes an option?
> 
> Sometimes I think PETA brings out information that needs to be heard and acknowledged but often isn't because it's ugly and gory and uncomfortable and reflexively people turn away from it.
> 
> Sometimes I think the people at PETA are frusterated and go a little over board though in thier attempts to make people see what they don't want to. I can forgive this in most cases.
> 
> Sometimes people involved with PETA though - either because they're blinded by thier fanatisism to the point of loosing sight of realistic goals, or because they utilize the cause to justify thier own relavence and gain publicity - do things that I think are ignorant, often more harmful to thier suposed goals then good and entirely unforgivable. Unfortunitely this group seems to be increasingly influencial in the orginization.


Good point. I think... I agree with what PETA was MEANT to be. I think maybe over the years it's gotten out of control. That's the problem with a group where people are going to have extreme opinions- you can't really control who associates themselves with it, and then suddenly you've got a bunch of overzealous nuts that are connected to what was supposed to be a good thing and the whole thing gets blacklisted.


----------



## jinglesharks

Well here is my problem, I atually have many but im so furious with them right now I literally want to punch the wall. First of all I dog show, if you know what the AKC is the American Kennel Club. And dog shows are about having fun and maybe winning just like Guinea pig shows, rabbit shows, cat shows, etc. Well the PETA organization stands outside of dog show building and say "The AKC and KKK= BFF?" WTFFFFF!!!!! The AKC is a huge part of my life along with animals, and pets. They dont beilive in owning a pet either. They think all should be free.

I just couldnt imagine my Hedgehog, dogs, bird, or snakes living in the wild and probably being killed within an hour. I meen just because they think its right does not meen they should force it like you said.

They want to ban petsmart, they are trying to stop fishing, wich okay fishing is bad if you kill all the fish but if its just a hobby come on? You cant take someones family (pets) away along with their hobbies such as fishing and showing.

uggg

-Heather[/quote]

Yeah, that's what I mean, way too extreme. It's fine to not agree with dog shows. I can see why people might think the dogs wouldn't want to do it- though, all the show dogs I've known seem to enjoy the attention and challenges. And I've never seen anyone show a dog that didn't appear to want to be shown. My dog used to LOVE being shown before she was spayed. (EDIT: Oops, completely forgot to finish my point here.) So yeah, I get why people wouldn't agree with dog shows, though I'm not one of them, BUT- comparing it to the KKK is not only ridiculous, but I kind of find it really rude. The KKK is pretty uncool. A dog show? Not the same.

And I'd heard they didn't believe in pets, though I didn't want to mention it since I couldn't really remember. I think they also don't believe in breeders? Both of these things I can understand to a degree- mainly because so many people mistreat their pets, and there really are a lot of animals that need homes. But. Breeders are important in their own way. There's other ways to fix the problems of homeless pets without eliminating breeders. How about catch and neuter programs... I'd rather put my money towards that than PETA. It's like PETA takes all the things that my six year old pet loving self thinks- like, "oh, poor fishies, don't kill the fish"- but doesn't apply the adult logic of, "Well, people have to eat, and this kind of thing has kind of been happening for thousands of years..." I think if PETA ruled the world a lot of natural balance would be thrown out of whack.


----------



## jinglesharks

http://www.furisdead.com/page/ad-unattractive.jpg

Here's one of the ads that really bugged me if anyone is interested... Not appropriate for children or work, guys.
Their ads tick me off more than anything else, I think. I mean, isn't there another way to promote animal wellness without degrading women? I've seen so many PETA ads with nearly naked women and it's just... it's not necessary. Go ahead, fight for your cause, but don't step on others while you're at it.


----------



## Jd In Van

Nanobitz said:


> They want to ban petsmart, they are trying to stop fishing, wich okay fishing is bad if you kill all the fish but if its just a hobby come on? You cant take someones family (pets) away along with their hobbies such as fishing and showing.
> 
> uggg
> 
> -Heather


Live pet sales at pet stores SHOULD be banned. As someone who volunteers in animal rescue I can 100% get behind that. It leads to impulse purchases of often sick and missexed animals usually accompanied with gross misinformation about the animal that's being purchased.

I * personally *think that animals should only be obtainable through breeders that are registered and certified through some orginization (such as the SPCA) that insures they meet standards for humane & ethical treatment and selling practices, or through the SPCA or similar rescue society. Period.

I have never and will never purchase an animal from a petstore and I do my absolute best to avoid pet stores that do sell animals when buying my pet supplies (feed only shops also tend not to be filled with badly trained teenaged employees and are more afforable most of the time - added plus). And most "Breeders" I've encountered dealing with small animals are as bad or worse then puppy mills. (And I mean no disrespect to those of you who breed and actually care about your critters, but you folks are very few and far between in the world).

Fishing (catch and release) I honestly think is worse then fishing for food. I grew up on a farm. We hunted, we fished, we raised animals and killed them. They were never treated with anything but the upmost respect and I'm entirely okay with that personally. I don't think that PETA should find that unethical. I don't at least.


----------



## Nanobitz

jinglesharks said:


> http://www.furisdead.com/page/ad-unattractive.jpg
> 
> Here's one of the ads that really bugged me if anyone is interested... Not appropriate for children or work, guys.
> Their ads tick me off more than anything else, I think. I mean, isn't there another way to promote animal wellness without degrading women? I've seen so many PETA ads with nearly naked women and it's just... it's not necessary. Go ahead, fight for your cause, but don't step on others while you're at it.


EXACTLY, That does not to be their at all. Also the "Id rather be naked then wear furr" okay thats okay but I see almost no men in there promotion just a bunch of women. And is this really nessecary?

http://www.islandcrisis.net/static/Peta/1.jpg
-again not suitable for some viwers


----------



## Nanobitz

Jd In Van said:


> Nanobitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to ban petsmart, they are trying to stop fishing, wich okay fishing is bad if you kill all the fish but if its just a hobby come on? You cant take someones family (pets) away along with their hobbies such as fishing and showing.
> 
> uggg
> 
> -Heather
> 
> 
> 
> Live pet sales at pet stores SHOULD be banned. As someone who volunteers in animal rescue I can 100% get behind that. It leads to impulse purchases of often sick and missexed animals usually accompanied with gross misinformation about the animal that's being purchased.
> 
> I * personally *think that animals should only be obtainable through breeders that are registered and certified through some orginization (such as the SPCA) that insures they meet standards for humane & ethical treatment and selling practices, or through the SPCA or similar rescue society. Period.
> 
> I have never and will never purchase an animal from a petstore and I do my absolute best to avoid pet stores that do sell animals when buying my pet supplies (feed only shops also tend not to be filled with badly trained teenaged employees and are more afforable most of the time - added plus). And most "Breeders" I've encountered dealing with small animals are as bad or worse then puppy mills. (And I mean no disrespect to those of you who breed and actually care about your critters, but you folks are very few and far between in the world).
> 
> Fishing (catch and release) I honestly think is worse then fishing for food. I grew up on a farm. We hunted, we fished, we raised animals and killed them. They were never treated with anything but the upmost respect and I'm entirely okay with that personally. I don't think that PETA should find that unethical. I don't at least.
Click to expand...

See that I agree with. HOWEVER they dont think breeders should be breeding either. So if you dont buy from the pet store or a breeder then you cant buy any pets.

I dont think they should be against breeders to an exstent. I mean okay if the breeder is mistreating their animals, making them breed at unwillingness, not giving proper equipment, or breeding just for money and over breeding/animal hoarding. But why not agree with knowledgable breeders at all if its perfectly safe and fine?

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz

ALSO!!!! If they dont agree with Dog Shows or keep animals captive. Why do they post this on their website?
They obviously made the dog wear it. Even if the dog liked it what about Dogs at dog shows who like it? .....I want to speak to the leader of PETA face to face haha. Im so outraged.
http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/aa ... AKqeyg.jpg

-Heather


----------



## fracturedcircle

Jd In Van said:


> I have never and will never purchase an animal from a petstore and I do my absolute best to avoid pet stores that do sell animals when buying my pet supplies


that is your choice. as for me, i *would* rescue a hedgie if it's being mistreated in a petstore or at least bug them till they improve its living conditions. so, while i wholeheartedly agree that animals should be obtained from ethical breeders only, it doesn't mean that i wouldn't go out of my way to rescue a hedgie. (and yes, i am aware that buying pets means that the store will keep getting 'em, but, honestly... i'm just committed to helping individual critters.)

as for the other things mentioned here: i am not a vegetarian, although i'm trying to limit my intake of meat to poultry and fish. having severe disabilities, i don't even think that it's advisable for me to eschew meat altogether. so i won't lie, pushing vegetarianism down one's throat annoys me.


----------



## Nanobitz

fracturedcircle said:


> Jd In Van said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never and will never purchase an animal from a petstore and I do my absolute best to avoid pet stores that do sell animals when buying my pet supplies
> 
> 
> 
> that is your choice. as for me, i *would* rescue a hedgie if it's being mistreated in a petstore or at least bug them till they improve its living conditions. so, while i wholeheartedly agree that animals should be obtained from ethical breeders only, it doesn't mean that i wouldn't go out of my way to rescue a hedgie. (and yes, i am aware that buying pets means that the store will keep getting 'em, but, honestly... i'm just committed to helping individual critters.)
> 
> as for the other things mentioned here: i am not a vegetarian, although i'm trying to limit my intake of meat to poultry and fish. having severe disabilities, i don't even think that it's advisable for me to eschew meat altogether. so i won't lie, pushing vegetarianism down one's throat annoys me.
Click to expand...

 See I am like you. I will buy if I feel like I can give an animal a better home, rather than them dying or living a horrible life.

And I agree with the whole veggetarian thing there. And im glad you are cutting down on meat. However I mean its okay if people dont eat meat its their choice. But people have been eating meat since the beginning of time. Also what does PETA not relize that there is a food chain out there, animals do kill other animals. They just dont make any since. And they take things to the advanced.

-Heather


----------



## LizardGirl

To me, PETA is just an extremist group geared towards ending all animal ownership. They may put on a cute "helping animals" face but in reality they are just trying to get them all out of our homes. Things they have done and do behind the scenes revolt me so much I won't even begin to list them. A site I like though that outlines some of the awful things groups like PETA and the HSUS do, is HumaneWatch. I'll admit some of the things they use against these groups aren't even related to them at times, but I agree with the purpose of it. www.humanewatch.org


----------



## Nanobitz

LizardGirl said:


> To me, PETA is just an extremist group geared towards ending all animal ownership. They may put on a cute "helping animals" face but in reality they are just trying to get them all out of our homes. Things they have done and do behind the scenes revolt me so much I won't even begin to list them. A site I like though that outlines some of the awful things groups like PETA and the HSUS do, is HumaneWatch. I'll admit some of the things they use against these groups aren't even related to them at times, but I agree with the purpose of it. http://www.humanewatch.org


Love everything you just said there. I totally agree with everything you said and I will be sure to look at the Humanewatch 

-Heather


----------



## Jd In Van

Nanobitz said:


> See that I agree with. HOWEVER they dont think breeders should be breeding either. So if you dont buy from the pet store or a breeder then you cant buy any pets.
> 
> I dont think they should be against breeders to an exstent. I mean okay if the breeder is mistreating their animals, making them breed at unwillingness, not giving proper equipment, or breeding just for money and over breeding/animal hoarding. But why not agree with knowledgable breeders at all if its perfectly safe and fine?
> 
> -Heather


I think the problem is there's no way to sort the "good" breeders (far and few) from the bad breeders (which are the majority when it comes to pet animals). I really have to stress that the overwelming majority of breeders are NOT good. Because good breeders don't over breed and typically only breed short periods of time. (Like those who have a pure bred dog and arrange for them to sire/bare one litter of pups to maintain thier blood line or some such)

And honestly, if you'd seen some of what comes from the bad ones, you would not want anyone at all to breed at all. I understand how people come to the extreme opinion. Being involved in rescue with animals that are overbred (particularly rabbits and guinea pigs) in appaulling conditions, in situations that put the mother's lives at great risk it would be very easy too and often reflexively my impulse is 'BREEDER = BAD'.

I have to go back and consciously remind myself of some of the good dog breeders I've known in the past (I have still never met a rabbit or guinea pig breeder I would consider "good" ever - probably given the danger to the mother animals people who genuinely love their rodents tend not to breed them) and that it's possible. And that's why I say I would be okay with breeders IF there was some way to liscence/permit and regulate them to insure that all of them were good.

That's kinda what I was getting at though with PETA. I understand those who have that impulse, that stronge desire to correct something that's wronge, especially when it's something that people around you don't understand is wronge. I really really do. On the same token, taking it to the extreme and not accepting any comprimise at all is too far and not the way to evolk change, it just pisses people off.

As for the ad, personally, I didn't find it offensive. I thought it was kinda snicker worthy and I'm a woman. I think that's the point though and you guys are doing EXACTLY what PETA wants by spreading it around so more people see it.


----------



## jinglesharks

Jd In Van said:


> Nanobitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> See that I agree with. HOWEVER they dont think breeders should be breeding either. So if you dont buy from the pet store or a breeder then you cant buy any pets.
> 
> I dont think they should be against breeders to an exstent. I mean okay if the breeder is mistreating their animals, making them breed at unwillingness, not giving proper equipment, or breeding just for money and over breeding/animal hoarding. But why not agree with knowledgable breeders at all if its perfectly safe and fine?
> 
> -Heather
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is there's no way to sort the "good" breeders (far and few) from the bad breeders (which are the majority when it comes to pet animals). I really have to stress that the overwelming majority of breeders are NOT good. Because good breeders don't over breed and typically only breed short periods of time. (Like those who have a pure bred dog and arrange for them to sire/bare one litter of pups to maintain thier blood line or some such)
> 
> And honestly, if you'd seen some of what comes from the bad ones, you would not want anyone at all to breed at all. I understand how people come to the extreme opinion. Being involved in rescue with animals that are overbred (particularly rabbits and guinea pigs) in appaulling conditions, in situations that put the mother's lives at great risk it would be very easy too and often reflexively my impulse is 'BREEDER = BAD'.
> 
> I have to go back and consciously remind myself of some of the good dog breeders I've known in the past (I have still never met a rabbit or guinea pig breeder I would consider "good" ever - probably given the danger to the mother animals people who genuinely love their rodents tend not to breed them) and that it's possible. And that's why I say I would be okay with breeders IF there was some way to liscence/permit and regulate them to insure that all of them were good.
> 
> That's kinda what I was getting at though with PETA. I understand those who have that impulse, that stronge desire to correct something that's wronge, especially when it's something that people around you don't understand is wronge. I really really do. On the same token, taking it to the extreme and not accepting any comprimise at all is too far and not the way to evolk change, it just pisses people off.
> 
> As for the ad, personally, I didn't find it offensive. I thought it was kinda snicker worthy and I'm a woman. I think that's the point though and you guys are doing EXACTLY what PETA wants by spreading it around so more people see it.
Click to expand...

Each to their own. I don't like any of the ads where they're using a woman's body to make people look at their ads, I feel pretty objectified by that, but I'm perfectly aware it's a personal preference.


----------



## Jd In Van

fracturedcircle said:


> Jd In Van said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never and will never purchase an animal from a petstore and I do my absolute best to avoid pet stores that do sell animals when buying my pet supplies
> 
> 
> 
> that is your choice. as for me, i *would* rescue a hedgie if it's being mistreated in a petstore or at least bug them till they improve its living conditions. so, while i wholeheartedly agree that animals should be obtained from ethical breeders only, it doesn't mean that i wouldn't go out of my way to rescue a hedgie. (and yes, i am aware that buying pets means that the store will keep getting 'em, but, honestly... i'm just committed to helping individual critters.)
> 
> as for the other things mentioned here: i am not a vegetarian, although i'm trying to limit my intake of meat to poultry and fish. having severe disabilities, i don't even think that it's advisable for me to eschew meat altogether. so i won't lie, pushing vegetarianism down one's throat annoys me.
Click to expand...

Unfortunitely, when you buy an animal from a pet store that isn't a "Rescue" because it means the pet store now replaces the hedgehog (or animal of any kind). Infact they often go "oh that sells now" and replace it with more then one. So you're perpetuating the cycle rather then preventing it. While it's diffecult (oh god I know it's diffecult, I want to take all the little babies home with me), the only way to stop the mistreatement of animals by pet stores is to either 1. lobby your local city council to enact bylaws against the sale of pets in stores (which I'm working on locally personally) and to 2. completely boycott stores that gain revenue from the sale of live animals.

If you see one being mistreated there you should 1. photograph the unfit conditions and 2. contact your local SPCA or animal control and hopefully provolk an inspection which will, hopefully result in fines so that it's LESS attractive for petstores to sell animals.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Jd In Van said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Jd In Van":2ljnueek]I have never and will never purchase an animal from a petstore and I do my absolute best to avoid pet stores that do sell animals when buying my pet supplies
> 
> 
> 
> that is your choice. as for me, i *would* rescue a hedgie if it's being mistreated in a petstore or at least bug them till they improve its living conditions. so, while i wholeheartedly agree that animals should be obtained from ethical breeders only, it doesn't mean that i wouldn't go out of my way to rescue a hedgie. (and yes, i am aware that buying pets means that the store will keep getting 'em, but, honestly... i'm just committed to helping individual critters.)
> 
> as for the other things mentioned here: i am not a vegetarian, although i'm trying to limit my intake of meat to poultry and fish. having severe disabilities, i don't even think that it's advisable for me to eschew meat altogether. so i won't lie, pushing vegetarianism down one's throat annoys me.
Click to expand...

Unfortunitely, when you buy an animal from a pet store that isn't a "Rescue" because it means the pet store now replaces the hedgehog (or animal of any kind). Infact they often go "oh that sells now" and replace it with more then one. So you're perpetuating the cycle rather then preventing it. While it's diffecult (oh god I know it's diffecult, I want to take all the little babies home with me), the only way to stop the mistreatement of animals by pet stores is to either 1. lobby your local city council to enact bylaws against the sale of pets in stores (which I'm working on locally personally) and to 2. completely boycott stores that gain revenue from the sale of live animals.

If you see one being mistreated there you should 1. photograph the unfit conditions and 2. contact your local SPCA or animal control and hopefully provolk an inspection.[/quote:2ljnueek]

did you read what i said in the parentheses? "(and yes, i am aware that buying pets means that the store will keep getting 'em, but, honestly... i'm just committed to helping individual critters.)"

ok, to each their own. amen.

LG--i agree with you.


----------



## Nanobitz

> did you read what i said in the parentheses? "(and yes, i am aware that buying pets means that the store will keep getting 'em, but, honestly... i'm just committed to helping individual critters.)"
> 
> ok, to each their own. amen.
> 
> LG--i agree with you.


 I agree with the phrase you put in parentheses. Its like puppies from puppy mills. You want to save them, but even if you do or dont they will keep breeding. Might as well save one then none, if you can afford proper things for it, and have the time go for it.

I plan on having my own shelter one day. 

-Heather


----------



## fracturedcircle

Nanobitz said:


> I plan on having my own shelter one day.


me, too. even if it's a small one, i'll be happy anyway.


----------



## Nanobitz

fracturedcircle said:


> Nanobitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on having my own shelter one day.
> 
> 
> 
> me, too. even if it's a small one, i'll be happy anyway.
Click to expand...

No way thats wonderful. I absolutely love animals. You should see our house, its like a zoo but each animal is considered family including- 3 dogs, 2 snakes, 2 chameleons, 1 bird, 1 hedgehog, and 2 hamsters. 

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz

Also about PETA I do not agree with, the "Cleavage Cavaliers". In the blog they post "handing out free Tofutti Cuties in outfits that would make most cheerleaders blush. " Do we seriously need to show something or be naked to get attention? I think PETA is way wrong.

http://blog.peta.org/archives/2010/07/c ... .php?c=pfs


----------



## Jd In Van

fracturedcircle said:


> Nanobitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on having my own shelter one day.
> 
> 
> 
> me, too. even if it's a small one, i'll be happy anyway.
Click to expand...

It's really heart breaking work. I don't know how the people who run the rescue I foster for do it. I am not thick skinned enough to deal with all of it.


----------



## Nanobitz

Jd In Van said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanobitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on having my own shelter one day.
> 
> 
> 
> me, too. even if it's a small one, i'll be happy anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really heart breaking work. I don't know how the people who run the rescue I foster for do it. I am not thick skinned enough to deal with all of it.
Click to expand...

Haha see my problem would defiantly becoming to close to the animals and crying when they leave. However I think I would be really good at everything else. Managing space, time, and reasearching. and putting it out there about that the animals need solid homes.

-Heather


----------



## Sela

...Wow. Hot topic, this.

The only thing PETA has ever said that I agree with is 'I'd rather go naked than wear fur.' I refuse to wear the stuff, and I try not to even touch it if I happen to see it in a store. It actually makes me shudder and feel sick when I see or accidentally touch it. Fur, in my opinion, belongs on a LIVE ANIMAL.

Everything else, though, is complete and utter BS. PETA really should be shut down, they're two-faced hypocrites who push their propaganda on anyone who will listen, which, of course, includes children. A child's mind is extremely malleable, and that's what they count on. They specifically target small children, and they have said this themselves.

I, too, will rescue an animal that I know is suffering in a pet shop. My mother's thirteen-year-old Chorkie, Worf, is one such critter. I have also been known to rescue feeder fish, though sadly, most of them haven't lasted very long. Oddly enough, the only one that did was the one I didn't technically name...called him 'Nameless,' and he survived longer than any of the others.

So, yes. While I would rather go starkers than wear fur, I would much prefer to support the SPCA than PETA, who I feel should all their HQ buildings and the homes of their founders/supporters burned to the ground.


----------



## hedgielover

Just read through the thread. I have something to say about PETA wanting to eliminate pets, They are insane!!! First of all humans and domestic animals have this amazing bond. There are so many benefits to having working animals and pets. When animals are treated well the relationship between humans and animals is just inexplicable. It just fits so well, it's such an incredible symbiotic relationship. 

This is especially true with dogs. They have been domesticated so long that we have shaped each others' evolution. There always has been and always will be domestic animals. I'm not saying there are no ethical issues with keeping pets, especially when some are not always the best pet owners. However I am saying that the benefits out way the negatives.


----------



## Nanobitz

Sela said:


> ...Wow. Hot topic, this.
> 
> The only thing PETA has ever said that I agree with is 'I'd rather go naked than wear fur.' I refuse to wear the stuff, and I try not to even touch it if I happen to see it in a store. It actually makes me shudder and feel sick when I see or accidentally touch it. Fur, in my opinion, belongs on a LIVE ANIMAL.
> 
> Everything else, though, is complete and utter BS. PETA really should be shut down, they're two-faced hypocrites who push their propaganda on anyone who will listen, which, of course, includes children. A child's mind is extremely malleable, and that's what they count on. They specifically target small children, and they have said this themselves.
> 
> I, too, will rescue an animal that I know is suffering in a pet shop. My mother's thirteen-year-old Chorkie, Worf, is one such critter. I have also been known to rescue feeder fish, though sadly, most of them haven't lasted very long. Oddly enough, the only one that did was the one I didn't technically name...called him 'Nameless,' and he survived longer than any of the others.
> 
> So, yes. While I would rather go starkers than wear fur, I would much prefer to support the SPCA than PETA, who I feel should all their HQ buildings and the homes of their founders/supporters burned to the ground.


I loved everything you just said theier. I agree with everything and I think that targetting small children is awful too.

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz

hedgielover said:


> Just read through the thread. I have something to say about PETA wanting to eliminate pets, They are insane!!! First of all humans and domestic animals have this amazing bond. There are so many benefits to having working animals and pets. When animals are treated well the relationship between humans and animals is just inexplicable. It just fits so well, it's such an incredible symbiotic relationship.
> 
> This is especially true with dogs. They have been domesticated so long that we have shaped each others' evolution. There always has been and always will be domestic animals. I'm not saying there are no ethical issues with keeping pets, especially when some are not always the best pet owners. However I am saying that the benefits out way the negatives.


 I couldnt have put it in better words myself. But what I dont get is, they dont want animals hurt or being kept as pets or working animals. Okay lets say we let all of our pets (which I consider it letting family go) or any working animals we have "go". At least 90% will die in the wild faster then if we had them in our homes. I mean they have it made in homes or on farm or whatever.

But not only that I think animals/pets would rather have a companion or owner because theres such a strong bond there. Instead of being alone in the woods or something. Im not saying every wild life should come indoors im just saying we should have a right to keep pets. But again its up to higher powers. Such as it is illegal to keep some animals in some states such as hedgehogs in... PA CA and a couple of other states. Thats fine its there option but not being able to have them in any state is stupid.

I also agree with having a permit for some animal such as exstinct or fiesty animals, because you have to be able to proove you can give that animal certain care.

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz

I also found this in Pemela Anderson's ad reveiw...

".....One small snag: City officials suddenly decided to prohibit the unveiling at its original location, claiming that the ad is sexist. It sounds like they're confusing "sexist," with "sexy," don't you think? Not missing a beat, Pam decided to unveil the ad instead at her news conference for the Just for Laughs festival, for which she's hosting a gala tonight."

I think if city officials find it sexist it is...

-Heather


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I could never be a part of PETA because they are too fanatical for me. I think all animals have the right to be treated with love and respect. I'm sure maybe their group started out like that but they have gone overboard in my opinion especially when they are against pet ownership. A large majority of pets that are kept have been domesticated and with humans for hundreds if not thousands of years depending on the species. For example to say that no one should have dogs is equivalent in my eyes to saying that domestic dogs should be wiped out. There is no way dogs can survive in the wild and I truly believe about 99% would be dead. I think people that treat animals poorly have a special place in a not so nice place but I don't see why everything has to be based on the evil people in the world. Sometimes it seems as if the world is overrun with evil but I truly believe to step back at look at the whole picture that there is way more good. 

I also don't like that they are targeting children. As a parent myself I just plan to make sure to let my child know my views on things so that its not thought PETA is the view of the masses. They don't reflect the majority of peoples views on a lot of things. 

I am happy that people are blessed with animals that can form bonds and be a part of their lives.


----------



## Puffers315

Well I mean at least from scientific studies and such, and namely those shows like "Earth After Man" and stuff, its proposed that dogs would turn back into wild animals, but of course it would take time. There'd be a massive die off, the strong would survive, and that deeply routed instinct kicks in. But of course we're talking like multiple decades. I think PETA is crazy enough to take your dog out into the woods and sing "You're Free!" and then just leave, obviously he wouldn't survive for the most part, would also depend on breed.

But there are pets that people declare a 'wild animal' when they are not, like ferrets, an animal that is domesticated since the times of the Romans but yet banned in places like NYC because they're afraid some will escape and create a wild colony...

I think hedgehogs are worse, I mean is there such a thing as a 'wild african pygmy hedgehog'? From all that I've read, they're a hybrid of several breeds, african and algerian. Just all their health factors and such, to me it doesn't seem like they'd survive for too long, I know they're a prey animal with a wild lifespan of 1 to 2 years, but still, to me its like they'd be dead in a couple of days.

But I'm off the point, PETA is just plain crazy, and we sadly got too many crazy groups in this country, its the price to pay for freedom of speech.


----------



## Beanie

PETA in general just makes me roll my eyes most of the time...especially when they wrote a petition to Ben and Jerry's asking them to make ice cream from human breast milk.... 

EW.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Beanie said:


> PETA in general just makes me roll my eyes most of the time...especially when they wrote a petition to Ben and Jerry's asking them to make ice cream from human breast milk....


oh man, it's good that i don't even know about such things.

fanaticism frightens me, period. it always has.


----------



## Jd In Van

Beanie said:


> PETA in general just makes me roll my eyes most of the time...especially when they wrote a petition to Ben and Jerry's asking them to make ice cream from human breast milk....
> 
> EW.


They do stuff like that to get media coverage. Not because it's what they actually want.

Ugh. Ew. Still.


----------



## Nanobitz

Hedgieonboard said:


> I could never be a part of PETA because they are too fanatical for me. I think all animals have the right to be treated with love and respect. I'm sure maybe their group started out like that but they have gone overboard in my opinion especially when they are against pet ownership. A large majority of pets that are kept have been domesticated and with humans for hundreds if not thousands of years depending on the species. For example to say that no one should have dogs is equivalent in my eyes to saying that domestic dogs should be wiped out. There is no way dogs can survive in the wild and I truly believe about 99% would be dead. I think people that treat animals poorly have a special place in a not so nice place but I don't see why everything has to be based on the evil people in the world. Sometimes it seems as if the world is overrun with evil but I truly believe to step back at look at the whole picture that there is way more good.
> 
> I also don't like that they are targeting children. As a parent myself I just plan to make sure to let my child know my views on things so that its not thought PETA is the view of the masses. They don't reflect the majority of peoples views on a lot of things.
> 
> I am happy that people are blessed with animals that can form bonds and be a part of their lives.


 Hearing that from a mother, I have to jump for joy. haha.

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz

Puffers315 said:


> Well I mean at least from scientific studies and such, and namely those shows like "Earth After Man" and stuff, its proposed that dogs would turn back into wild animals, but of course it would take time. There'd be a massive die off, the strong would survive, and that deeply routed instinct kicks in. But of course we're talking like multiple decades. I think PETA is crazy enough to take your dog out into the woods and sing "You're Free!" and then just leave, obviously he wouldn't survive for the most part, would also depend on breed.
> 
> But there are pets that people declare a 'wild animal' when they are not, like ferrets, an animal that is domesticated since the times of the Romans but yet banned in places like NYC because they're afraid some will escape and create a wild colony...
> 
> I think hedgehogs are worse, I mean is there such a thing as a 'wild african pygmy hedgehog'? From all that I've read, they're a hybrid of several breeds, african and algerian. Just all their health factors and such, to me it doesn't seem like they'd survive for too long, I know they're a prey animal with a wild lifespan of 1 to 2 years, but still, to me its like they'd be dead in a couple of days.
> 
> But I'm off the point, PETA is just plain crazy, and we sadly got too many crazy groups in this country, its the price to pay for freedom of speech.


Exactly about the dogs, maybe some would survive longer than others but it may take time to become wild. I mean if we let all of our dogs go we wouldnt have many breeds left such as chihuahuhas, some terriers, etc. And the ones that did make it the stronger would become so aggresive in time that if they saw us we could die. Its like having a pet bear and leaving it in the wild and it builds the survival skills back up. They will eat us.

And they MUST not beilive in the food chain. Because they dont think animals should be hurt, well they are hun, in the wild. Anyways im just ranting...but yeah.

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz

Beanie said:


> PETA in general just makes me roll my eyes most of the time...especially when they wrote a petition to Ben and Jerry's asking them to make ice cream from human breast milk....
> 
> EW.


I havent heard about that one, of course they do so much its not even funny. Anyways they act like we hurt cows to the extreme to get milk. If you do it properly they barely feel it. And usually if they hurt really bad they will kick you so yeah.

Also what about eggs? Lets say there are wild chickens everywere. They are going to lay non fertile eggs. What we cant eat them? Its not like its a live chicken so we arnt killing a life, and its not like we hurt the chickens to produce eggs I mean come on haha. People usually dont even mess with their chickens they just collect eggs that pop up everyday.

-Heather


----------



## E-Che & Tonja

Well what I really don't understand about PETA is, if they are so agents any thing that is from animals, made from animals, or the use of animals, why than do they buy stuff that looks like it was made from them. I mean come on!! Your belt looks like leather and so do your shoes!! why would you want it to look like you have an animal on it it is so disgusting?!?! if you have to tell someone that it is not real than you should not be wearing it.

I love my animals and take the best of care for them, I will go with out before they do!!! and I like to see an animal in the wiled that has long hair like my Pekingese!! We made domestic dogs and most breeds would not be able to survive in the wiled. So in their minds it is better that they starve for lack of knowledge of how to hunt then to be taken care of? and what about the animals that the wiled life center helps? should we just leave those animals to suffer and not help them, because they would have to be in captivity for a time? it is ridiculous!

There form of advertising is very insulting to women and I am surprised that the woman's lib has not gone after them. One of there things they like to say is we have evolved above the uses of animals but apparently no over the use of sex to get people to pay attention, to what they want.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

My statement: "I don't like PETA." The end. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

Jd In Van said:


> Not because it's what they actually want.


see, i do think it's what they actually want. i hate to generalize, but i've known hardcore vegans and that's something they'd agree very easily with.

as for the media coverage--well, unfortunately, it comes with a bad reputation for those of us who love animals but don't fancy PETA.

now, just to be fair, infiltrating Global Imports and bringing about the seizure of thousands of mistreated animals was the right thing to do, as far as i'm concerned. just thinking of those tumbleweeds who are now in loving homes...


----------



## LizardGirl

People don't realize that all PETA did in that case was send a spy in to get coverage, and get themselves publicity for "being good people". After that the local SPCA did ALL the work with caring for the animals and making sure that as many as possible got to good homes. I have no doubt that if PETA was in charge of that, 99% of the rescued animals would have been euthanized on the spot. Just saying.


----------



## fracturedcircle

LizardGirl said:


> People don't realize that all PETA did in that case was send a spy in to get coverage, and get themselves publicity for "being good people". After that the local SPCA did ALL the work with caring for the animals and making sure that as many as possible got to good homes. I have no doubt that if PETA was in charge of that, 99% of the rescued animals would have been euthanized on the spot. Just saying.


oh well, there goes one good thing i had to say about PETA...


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Well now I have nothing good to say about PETA. Thanks for informing me LG


----------



## Nanobitz

fracturedcircle said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't realize that all PETA did in that case was send a spy in to get coverage, and get themselves publicity for "being good people". After that the local SPCA did ALL the work with caring for the animals and making sure that as many as possible got to good homes. I have no doubt that if PETA was in charge of that, 99% of the rescued animals would have been euthanized on the spot. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, there goes one good thing i had to say about PETA...
Click to expand...

Haha I was just thinking the same xD


----------



## Nanobitz

Littlefootsmama said:


> Well now I have nothing good to say about PETA. Thanks for informing me LG


Same hear


----------



## Littlefootsmama

However, if PETA wouldn't have sent in a spy would we have ever known about our poor tumbleweeds? I don't want to give them much credit, but it is something to ponder.


----------



## Nanobitz

Littlefootsmama said:


> However, if PETA wouldn't have sent in a spy would we have ever known about our poor tumbleweeds? I don't want to give them much credit, but it is something to ponder.


I give them a tad amount of credit like 5% out of 100. However I think some things that they investigate they exagerate. Such as the Petsmart, Kentucky Fried Chicken, etc videos on there website.

-Heather


----------



## Littlefootsmama

[/quote]

I give them a tad amount of credit like 5% out of 100. However I think some things that they investigate they exagerate. Such as the Petsmart, Kentucky Fried Chicken, etc videos on there website.

-Heather[/quote]

I agree. They definitely exaggerate about PetSmart. I work there as a dog trainer; no I do not agree with Live animal sale and my job is not associated with the animals sold there, but I have seen where they live and they are properly cared for. If one of them is sick or injured we take them to a vet and have them adopted within the people employed.


----------



## Nanobitz

I give them a tad amount of credit like 5% out of 100. However I think some things that they investigate they exagerate. Such as the Petsmart, Kentucky Fried Chicken, etc videos on there website.

-Heather[/quote]

I agree. They definitely exaggerate about PetSmart. I work there as a dog trainer; no I do not agree with Live animal sale and my job is not associated with the animals sold there, but I have seen where they live and they are properly cared for. If one of them is sick or injured we take them to a vet and have them adopted within the people employed.[/quote]

Exactly what an employee there said to me. She said she adopted 2 hamster that both had tumors and nobody would adopt even after the tumors were removed by vets.

-Heather


----------

